# Britains Strongest Man 2009



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anybody know where this will be held or when they announce details? I would like to go and watch next year but dont know where to start

Thanks


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't even think its been anounced yet to be honest can't find anything anyway!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

how do you qualify for these evnts?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

the have events all over the uk, like regional events, youve got to win them first to have a chance of competing


----------



## Ralphie (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi does anyone no if there is a website for this ??

Cheers


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I think the Finals have been in Minehead the past few years.

Not sure if there is a web site, but there are a few qualifiers all over the country.

If you call the gym, Steve Winters should know

Ministry of Muscle

01622792211


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

yea the last few finals have been in minehead. If any1 hears anything of when/where the 2009 finals are being held keep us updated id love to go.

Jus to let u no the wsm qualifiers is on ch 5 8pm every nite till fri


----------



## emma h (Jan 12, 2009)

it is not at minehead this year.would like to know where it is.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it this year, pleased to see that they've seen sense and dropped the wrestling event for this year, wtf was that all about any way


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hertderg said:


> I'm looking forward to it this year, pleased to see that they've seen sense and dropped the wrestling event for this year, wtf was that all about any way


Back hander from some shirt lifters.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> i for one petitioned for years for that event!!! not cool!!!


I rest my case.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i went onto the website and couldnt find the dates or place? Where is the final and when please? reps due for answer ;-)


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

bump for above /\/\

I have checked the WSM website but when you click on the 2009 link it appears t take you to the details of the 2008 (7-9 June). Can anyone clarify - I really want to go this year!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I've seen this gem of illiteracy on Terry Hollands' Facebook group. Not sure if the poster is confusing England with UK or how accurate this is, but...

the englands strongest man competition is on at the doncaster dome dome on sunday 24th may 2009 dont no whos competing but you can find info at www.the-dome.co.uk hope that helps.


----------



## goldengoatkeepe (Jan 13, 2009)

I really want to go too, it's definately not Butlins in Minehead


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

bump this thread as i cant find anything.


----------



## SteveSki (Jan 21, 2011)

I was under the impression it was being help in Portsmouth on the 26th of this month....as a couple of my lads are competeing COME ON THE HUGHES!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No mate that's the UKBFF Southern Qualifier.

AFAIK, BSM 09 will be held in Doncaster.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys

http://www.the-dome.co.uk/events/raw-power-sunday.html

As DMCC said


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work DaveI , might take a look at that.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

was DMCC's find i just expanded on it.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

is that not englands strongest, the threads on british strongest?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

By looking at some other sites people are saying Minehead in June for the finals


----------



## Buzz1986 (Sep 11, 2011)

There's lots of talk still at the moment about this from various sources apparently the qualifiers are running still but the final wont go ahead unless they can get the funding from TV Sponsorship, Minehead Butlins are confirming they havent been approached again to host the finals so far for 2009


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*I CAN CONFIRM BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN FINAL* u/105 is to be held on Sunday 6th September 2009

at KRUNCH GYM, Ability house, 121 Brooker Rd, Waltham Abbey, Essex, EN9 1JH.
​


It is to be hosted outside krunch gym in the large car park areas

and *in conjunction with LONDONS STRONGEST MAN* run on the same day,

organiser Lawrence Browne can be contacted on 07889854455 for info.
​









Also, see

www.powershotsmag.com and www.krunchgym.co.uk full info will be posted asap on these sites.​


The event is to be run in conjunction with the Variety Club Charity and all entrance proceeds will be donated to the variety club.
​


Entrance fee on the day £3 adult, £5 couple and children u/12 £1
​
for info, events as follows (subject to change)

*LOG PRESS 120K FOR REPS, 75 SECS*

*FARMERS WALK 130K EACH 25METRE TURN & BACK*

*AXLE DEADLIFT 275K FOR REPS, 75 SECS*

*TYRE FLIP 10 FLIPS TIMED*

*ATLAS STONES 110 - 160K STONES (5in total)*

Prize money for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and winners of each event

Trophy for top 3

Medals for all competing

The event will have a cafe on site, use of the gym also available, BBQ and food stands (weather permitting!) Guests on the day , bouncy castle for the kids, warm up / cool down area for athletes along with raised viewing areas for spectators


----------



## stronggirl (Jun 27, 2009)

The Finals Of UK's Strongest Man competition will be held in Belfast from 13-16th August - coincinding with the Tall Ships arrival.

Was at the finals of Ireland's Stongest Man contest today, Ithink Glen Ross said that Wales' Strongest man finals are next weekend and England's final the week after, but not sure. I think the top 3 from each comp go through to the finals in august. Don't know if it will be televised though but hope to be back home in time to go to the final day's events.


----------



## theplastickid (Jul 28, 2005)

stronggirl said:


> The Finals Of UK's Strongest Man competition will be held in Belfast from 13-16th August - coincinding with the Tall Ships arrival.
> 
> Was at the finals of Ireland's Stongest Man contest today, Ithink Glen Ross said that Wales' Strongest man finals are next weekend and England's final the week after, but not sure. I think the top 3 from each comp go through to the finals in august. Don't know if it will be televised though but hope to be back home in time to go to the final day's events.


Where is this going to be held?

Do you have an address?

Also how can I get tickets?


----------

